# Has anyone had invisalign and stopped using them?



## eff

This is kind of embarrassing... when I was around 18, my parents got me invisalign to correct some crookedness in my teeth. I still have the little dots(don't know what they are) on my teeth that they put on there to hold the invisalign in place. Basically, I never got past the first set and just stopped using them. I was in college and embarrassed to wear them during the day in class, and pretty much just lazy about wearing them overall. I'm not sure what to do at this point. This was over five years ago. I only ever got the first set of three and never really went back to my orthodontist. I now live in a different city, so going back to the same orthodontist is not an option. What options do I have to fix my teeth? If I went to an orthodontist to start over with the invisalign, would it be a problem that I have those little dots on my teeth already? Would it be better to bite the bullet and just get braces?


----------



## Sinarta

Is it the invisalign that you do not like or are you really fine with the way your teeth are? There are other options out there for you to try, I know there is an option where the braces go on the back of your teeth, but the question is will you keep your appointments to correct your teeth?


----------



## Litigatrix

The dots are just glue and your new orthodontist should be able to easily remove them.  I assume they would need to make new trays anyway since your teeth have probably moved somewhat, although I bet your old ortho has probably thrown out your trays by now anyway.  When your new trays come in, they will have one for placing the dots that will be in the right place.  I had to go through 3 rounds of different sets of trays, and each time they took the bumps off from the previous round and then put appropriate ones on for the new round.

I'm surprised your parents let you just drop it -- I just finished invisalign myself and it cost me something like $5000, and that was with insurance!


----------



## eff

Litigatrix said:


> The dots are just glue and your new orthodontist should be able to easily remove them.  I assume they would need to make new trays anyway since your teeth have probably moved somewhat, although I bet your old ortho has probably thrown out your trays by now anyway.  When your new trays come in, they will have one for placing the dots that will be in the right place.  I had to go through 3 rounds of different sets of trays, and each time they took the bumps off from the previous round and then put appropriate ones on for the new round.
> 
> I'm surprised your parents let you just drop it -- I just finished invisalign myself and it cost me something like $5000, and that was with insurance!


I know, it's crazy that they weren't on top of me about it. At the time I didn't realize how much it cost. Are you happy with your results?


----------



## eff

Sinarta said:


> Is it the invisalign that you do not like or are you really fine with the way your teeth are? There are other options out there for you to try, I know there is an option where the braces go on the back of your teeth, but the question is will you keep your appointments to correct your teeth?



I didn't dislike the invisalign, I guess I was just kind of blah about everything back then and had a hard time following through with basically anything... I'm thinking I'll save up some money and see an orthodontist about what my best bet would be.


----------



## Litigatrix

eff said:


> I know, it's crazy that they weren't on top of me about it. At the time I didn't realize how much it cost. Are you happy with your results?



Yup, I'm satisfied.  I wouldn't have gotten regular metal braces, and my teeth really needed to get fixed, so it was the best solution for me.  It took a while (about 2.5 years?) but luckily my orthodontist was persistent with it and kept taking new molds and ordering new aligners until my teeth got to the right place.  He told me that Invisalign is actually faster than traditional braces since you change the trays every 2 weeks rather than getting adjustments once a month with regular braces.


----------



## Miss Kris

This is bad, but I only wore my Invisalign trays at night because although others couldn't notice that I had them in, I could always tell.  I felt like they made my lips stick out and made me lisp, so I wore them to bed each night.  I stayed on schedule and my teeth came out fine.  I used Chase Health Advance to pay for them since it's interest free for 2 years


----------



## luvmesomebags

Wow, Chase Health Advance is interest free for 2 years! That's wonderful, I'm going to look into this.


----------



## luvmesomebags

My sister in law has invisalign and she just hasn't been consistent with it at all. Such a waste of money. At one point she lost her tray, found it like months later and now it hurts her too much to wear it. Oh well...


----------

